# High Scream Synth Lead (Motionless In White/Mick Gordon)



## KEM (Sep 7, 2021)

Hey everyone, just got home from a Motionless In White concert and I noticed that they used this really awesome high pitched scream type of synth sound that’s also used in Mick Gordon’s Doom soundtracks, I was there with the band I do synth/orchestra work for and they said they wanted synths like this on the new record we’re getting started on so I figured I’d once again ask here to see if the synth wizards can help me out, I’m assuming this kind of sound could easily be done in Serum but Zebra is my main synth so that’s what I’d prefer to use, here’s some examples:

0:00

0:09

3:43


----------



## Pier (Sep 8, 2021)

Yeah you can do that in Zebra.

I'm traveling but I'll send you a patch to get you started when I get back home.


----------



## KEM (Sep 8, 2021)

Pier said:


> Yeah you can do that in Zebra.
> 
> I'm traveling but I'll send you a patch to get you started when I get back home.



Awesome thanks!!


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 8, 2021)

You can download Plugmon’s presets and get 6 different variations of that exact sound.

Well organized helpful names instead of Galactic meaningless names. Trance Leads is where Plugmon has these types of lead screamers.

Plus his skins are my favorite.


----------



## KEM (Sep 8, 2021)

chimuelo said:


> You can download Plugmon’s presets and get 6 different variations of that exact sound.
> 
> Well organized helpful names instead of Galactic meaningless names. Trance Leads is where Plugmon has these types of lead screamers.
> 
> Plus his skins are my favorite.



I’ll check those out for sure


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 8, 2021)

I used these presets to learn Zebra2 on day one.

There’s an incredible level of programming for Zebra for more in depth sounds and techniques, but Plugmon was a really great way to get familiar without being overwhelmed. 

The naming and categorizing made my entry into Zebra world much easier.
Also makes understanding the deeper programming techniques of other great works easier. I try To walk before I run. Works best for me.


----------



## DynamicK (Sep 9, 2021)

Don't see any Zebra presets on the Plugmon site.


----------



## Pier (Sep 9, 2021)

@chimuelo can you post a link to those presets?

I can't find them either.

Edit:

Apparently some themes come with bonus presets. Not sure if these are the ones Chimuelo was referring to though.









Massive Modular - plugmon


Massive New Power on Zebra²




plugmon.jp


----------



## Pier (Sep 9, 2021)

Hey @KEM check this out.

Adjust cutoff, distortion, resonance, and oscillator levels to taste. Also adding a bit of detune on OSC2 will give you tons of nasty harmonics.

There's a bit of modwheel modulation too.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 9, 2021)

Pier said:


> @chimuelo can you post a link to those presets?
> 
> I can't find them either.
> 
> ...


Been years but you are correct about the skins + presets package.
He constantly gives away so many other upgrades and treats I forgot about the initial buy in. IIRC it was 15 bucks, but the amount of content is well worth the buy in.

Have Fun


----------



## KEM (Sep 9, 2021)

Pier said:


> Hey @KEM check this out.
> 
> Adjust cutoff, distortion, resonance, and oscillator levels to taste. Also adding a bit of detune on OSC2 will give you tons of nasty harmonics.
> 
> There's a bit of modwheel modulation too.



Sounds sick!! I’ll download it when I’m home and mess around with it


----------

